# Uber Lyft need to stop counting ratings during pandemic



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

4 1 stars in last 2 weeks all on x tier no real reason couple of made up stories

I treat all airports the same on shorties I do earn them but I rarely do shorties these were all airport trips while same vehicle same trip on xl 5 stars.

I only do 1-3 trips a day so I know it's not the ones tipping $15+ on a $65 ride it's the ones not tipping on the $40 ride

It's scamming season I go back into trips and see adjustments on the x, I got 3 of em back but an hour on phone each time one was basically reversed $33 I told them at .60 a mile I would of had to drive an extra 56 miles on the trip lmao, it was only a 40 mile trip total

No jobs, no economy, no paycheck, these riders are doing whatever without thought of the driver

Uber Lyft need to give a bigger percentage of fare but we know they won't do that, they can at least stop counting bad ratings & obviously false complaints next few months this is ridiculous

It's not that I really care about ratings I had 3 1 stars now it's up to 7 & I know the Autobots keeping track and it ads flags to your account it's the principal


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

RESOLVED.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Or you could stop driving during a pandemic.


----------



## kungflufighting (Mar 29, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> Or you could stop driving during a pandemic.


Why? If my immunity can't handle Kung flu then apparently it's my time, I always ignored grocery stores, Walmarts, people going to work anyway so nothing's changed here if you going to airport I'll take ya especially xl but demand down so I'm taking these xs just have to 1 star them if no cash too since they seem to want to scam during this "pandemic"

Nothing else to do everything's closed might as well make $30-65+ an hour are those Walmart, grocery store, Amazon workers stopping making less than half that? I'm getting pilots too, I guarantee the warehouse or store & airports has someone with Kung flu in it. My car it's a roll of the dice & if I get it 2 weeks pay, plus unemployment, plus a "care" check for 1200 we winning over here lol

Lots of people going to work for less to think millions don't have it & eventually most of us aren't going to get it is naive & ignorant these thing been spreading for months


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

kungflufighting said:


> Why? If my immunity can't handle Kung flu then apparently it's my time, I always ignored grocery stores, Walmarts, people going to work anyway so nothing's changed here if you going to airport I'll take ya especially xl but demand down so I'm taking these xs just have to 1 star them if no cash too since they seem to want to scam during this "pandemic"
> 
> Nothing else to do everything's closed might as well make $30-65+ an hour are those Walmart, grocery store, Amazon workers stopping making less than half that? I'm getting pilots too, I guarantee the warehouse or store & airports has someone with Kung flu in it. My car it's a roll of the dice & if I get it 2 weeks pay, plus unemployment, plus a "care" check for 1200 we winning over here lol
> 
> Lots of people going to work for less to think millions don't have it & eventually most of us aren't going to get it is naive & ignorant these thing been spreading for months


Because it's not just about you getting sick. You could be a carrier and help spread it before the medical facilities are prepared to be inundated with sick people in need of ventilators.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

kungflufighting said:


> naive & ignorant


Hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

flattenmycurve said:


> 4 1 stars in last 2 weeks all on x tier no real reason couple of made up stories
> 
> I treat all airports the same on shorties I do earn them but I rarely do shorties these were all airport trips while same vehicle same trip on xl 5 stars.
> 
> ...


I told you guys there are only bums and ignorant people on Rideshare. This is putting it lightly. Always use you video evidence against the Rider's claims. Eastern and Midwestern riders are the worst.

What Market/city do you drive in?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

kungflufighting said:


> Why? If my immunity can't handle Kung flu then apparently it's my time, I always ignored grocery stores, Walmarts, people going to work anyway so nothing's changed here if you going to airport I'll take ya especially xl but demand down so I'm taking these xs just have to 1 star them if no cash too since they seem to want to scam during this "pandemic"
> 
> Nothing else to do everything's closed might as well make $30-65+ an hour are those Walmart, grocery store, Amazon workers stopping making less than half that? I'm getting pilots too, I guarantee the warehouse or store & airports has someone with Kung flu in it. My car it's a roll of the dice & if I get it 2 weeks pay, plus unemployment, plus a "care" check for 1200 we winning over here lol
> 
> Lots of people going to work for less to think millions don't have it & eventually most of us aren't going to get it is naive & ignorant these thing been spreading for months


With your mindset I'm guessing you're under 25?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> I told you guys there are only bums and ignorant people on Rideshare. This is putting it lightly. Always use you video evidence against the Rider's claims. Eastern and Midwestern riders are the worst.
> 
> What Market/city do you drive in?


Midwestern riders are not the worst.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Midwestern riders are not the worst.


Yea you're right. They do have some bad Ratings though. I guess people like to feast on each other in those neighborhood towns.

East Coast takes the cake on being the worst Riders and worst Ratings. I would never visit or go to East coast. Too much hostility.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Defensive Driver said:


> Yea you're right. They do have some bad Ratings though. I guess people like to feast on each other in those neighborhood towns.
> 
> East Coast takes the cake on being the worst Riders and worst Ratings. I would never visit or go to East coast. Too much hostility.


I dunno! I think the east coast perceived hostility is just their culture. But what I can tell you is here when people tell me they'll tip in the app the actually do.


----------



## Unomorecomingsoon (Jan 18, 2020)

flattenmycurve said:


> 4 1 stars in last 2 weeks all on x tier no real reason couple of made up stories
> 
> I treat all airports the same on shorties I do earn them but I rarely do shorties these were all airport trips while same vehicle same trip on xl 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Plus you are risking your life driving for these uber neo greedy mercenaries. I would just stop driving and collect unemployment at least for a few weeks. Did you hear they are expecting al least 100K and more people to die from this virus?? After I heard of the Uber driver from Queens driving a sick passenger from JFK to Conn, he stopped driving after that bc he got scared and within 2 weeks he was dead. F that!! I drove up to 1.5 weeks ago and I drove at least 3 or 4 sick people. I don't know if they had the virus but one of the pax was a nursing aid for the St Josephs nursing home in Woodbridge. She was complaining saying she wasn't feeling well and had a strong headache. I practically yelled at her asking her why is she going to work if she's sick and taking an uber getting me sick and others. She got scared and asked me not to get her in trouble. And guess what? I just read in a news story a bunch of those seniors died of corona virus there. Drove another guy to the hospital saying he was not feeling good. Another security guard from a supermarket coughing non stop. I am taking a supplement I bought on Whole Foods called "Clear Lungs" (also available on Amazon) which keeps your lungs clean of mucus and inflammation and that stuff works. Add about 3-5mg of vitamin D3, a mushroom supplement, B complex and a multivitamin and fluids. When I wake up I feel pressure on my chest, a bit of a cough, but soon after I feel completely fine. Not worth driving right now at the expense of getting sick or worse losing your life. Good luck!



Defensive Driver said:


> Yea you're right. They do have some bad Ratings though. I guess people like to feast on each other in those neighborhood towns.
> 
> East Coast takes the cake on being the worst Riders and worst Ratings. I would never visit or go to East coast. Too much hostility.


At least North Jersey is a mix of ok, friendly people and the other half very unfriendly.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I dunno! I think the east coast perceived hostility is just their culture. But what I can tell you is here when people tell me they'll tip in the app the actually do.


It's not perceived hostility, Madison. It's a confirmed hostility. I was quite surprised by that too. Remember, in-app tips count as your fare. Cash tip is extra. Guys with cowboy hats are the most generous and I'm not even their type.



Unomorecomingsoon said:


> Plus you are risking your life driving for these uber neo greedy mercenaries. I would just stop driving and collect unemployment at least for a few weeks. Did you hear they are expecting al least 100K and more people to die from this virus?? After I heard of the Uber driver from Queens driving a sick passenger from JFK to Conn, he stopped driving after that bc he got scared and within 2 weeks he was dead. F that!! I drove up to 1.5 weeks ago and I drove at least 3 or 4 sick people. I don't know if they had the virus but one of the pax was a nursing aid for the St Josephs nursing home in Woodbridge. She was complaining saying she wasn't feeling well and had a strong headache. I practically yelled at her asking her why is she going to work if she's sick and taking an uber getting me sick and others. She got scared and asked me not to get her in trouble. And guess what? I just read in a news story a bunch of those seniors died of corona virus there. Drove another guy to the hospital saying he was not feeling good. Another security guard from a supermarket coughing non stop. I am taking a supplement I bought on Whole Foods called "Clear Lungs" (also available on Amazon) which keeps your lungs clean of mucus and inflammation and that stuff works. Add about 3-5mg of vitamin D3, a mushroom supplement, B complex and a multivitamin and fluids. When I wake up I feel pressure on my chest, a bit of a cough, but soon after I feel completely fine. Not worth driving right now at the expense of getting sick or worse losing your life. Good luck!
> 
> 
> At least North Jersey is a mix of ok, friendly people and the other half very unfriendly.


Thanks for confirming. You will not believe the East Coast trash that comes out our way. I can tell from the low rating and language dialect they're from there. I can never drive in those neighborhood towns. You must be very friendly.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

flattenmycurve said:


> 4 1 stars in last 2 weeks all on x tier no real reason couple of made up stories
> 
> I treat all airports the same on shorties I do earn them but I rarely do shorties these were all airport trips while same vehicle same trip on xl 5 stars.
> 
> ...


My first impression with your post was "Thousands dead and this guy's priority is his rating" Then I saw your concern of having your account flagged and ultimately deactivated. What do all your passengers have in common? Fear? Could it be your car is dirty and your passengers fear they're in a 4 wheel infected coffin. Lysol your car, use disinfecting wipes, actually just stop ****ing driving.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Had one the other day guy was drunk wouldn't sit in the back. He tried shaking my hand and do fist bump. Took forever to get him out when i got him home. Anyway gave him 1star ,then he retaliates with 1 star on me and it dropped me down on my a star rating. People on here say that doesn't happen and that the rider doesn't know who gives them a bad rating I say bull crap to them. Anyway I tried to email my complaint to uber under the category rider made me unsafe and it said due to the virus of course uber couldn't respond to my complaint. But they can take the riders complaint and drop me down a star.


----------



## Unomorecomingsoon (Jan 18, 2020)

Alantc said:


> Had one the other day guy was drunk wouldn't sit in the back. He tried shaking my hand and do fist bump. Took forever to get him out when i got him home. Anyway gave him 1star ,then he retaliates with 1 star on me and it dropped me down on my a star rating. People on here say that doesn't happen and that the rider doesn't know who gives them a bad rating I say bull crap to them. Anyway I tried to email my complaint to uber under the category rider made me unsafe and it said due to the virus of course uber couldn't respond to my complaint. But they can take the riders complaint and drop me down a star.


The pax can change the driver's rating any time even months or probably years later. I did it in my app once just as a test. 
But driver can't change anything.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

kungflufighting said:


> My car it's a roll of the dice & if I get it 2 weeks pay, plus unemployment, plus a "care" check for 1200 we winning over here lol


Are you saying you will collect unemployment and drive uber at the same time?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

flattenmycurve said:


> Uber Lyft need to give a bigger percentage of fare


No, they have no need to pay more. They have plenty of drivers wiling to drive for the current rates.


flattenmycurve said:


> it's the principal


The last time I cared about the principal I was in elementary school.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Are you saying you will collect unemployment and drive uber at the same time?


That's what I've been doing. Uber was a side hustle for me for years then my day job let me go 2 months ago.

Got my monetary determination letter from the state once I filed, and under "employers" uber and lyft were nowhere to be found (they never reported wages). So yeah been doing both (but 99.9% uber eats only).


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

kungflufighting said:


> might as well make $30-65+ an hour


Doing what? You imply driving but I'm incredulous.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Alantc said:


> Had one the other day guy was drunk wouldn't sit in the back. He tried shaking my hand and do fist bump. Took forever to get him out when i got him home. Anyway gave him 1star ,then he retaliates with 1 star on me and it dropped me down on my a star rating. People on here say that doesn't happen and that the rider doesn't know who gives them a bad rating I say bull crap to them. Anyway I tried to email my complaint to uber under the category rider made me unsafe and it said due to the virus of course uber couldn't respond to my complaint. But they can take the riders complaint and drop me down a star.


He was just being friendly. Drivers like you are the reason why some of the cool people have low Ratings. Soo pathetic!

You think just like your crappy Riders. You feel entitled to give nice Riders low Ratings.

You shouldn't be driving if you're scared of this Fake Virus anyway.

Now you go cry to your big daddy Uber. I guarantee you that they will not do anything and tell you to follow Community Guidelines.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

People are dying from a 'fake virus'? -o:


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> People are dying from a 'fake virus'? -o:


Yes, absolutely FAKE!

Do you have that Virus? NO.
Do you know someone who has that Virus? NO. 
Do your Riders have that Virus? NO.
Do your Riders know someone with that Virus? NO.

We all collectively come across very large sample of demographics. NO ONE HAS THE VIRUS. I promise you this is a FAKE VIRUS!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

OK, Mr. Know-it-all. I can't compete with that.


----------

